# some holiday blends



## krissy (Dec 10, 2010)

i have asked and i have seen others ask about holiday EO blends so when i found this i thought it would be worth sharing. It is from Now Solutions (they are an EO brand in my health food store) 

Candy Cane: 3 parts peppermint oil, 2 parts vanilla oil

Gingerbread Man: 3 parts cinnamon bark, 1 part clove oil, 2 parts ginger oil, 1 part nutmeg oil 2 parts vanilla oil

Holiday Cookies: 12 parts vanilla oil, 1 part tangerine oil


I haven't tried any of these yet but since the holidays are approaching i figured i would share.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2010)

yummm thanks for sharing. I have a vanilla absolute blended in jojoba that I could use to make a very light oil perfume with these! very nice


----------



## Hazel (Dec 10, 2010)

krissy - 

Thanks for posting the info. I've been trying to decide on a "holiday" scent and this really helps.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 13, 2010)

You can also try a blend of
cinnamon bark
clove bud
orange
nutmeg
ginger
with a touch of fir needle or pine

Christmas Tree Blend: 
Spruce, 
Fir Needle, 
Pine and Cedarwood essential oils.


----------

